# Xanax VS SSRI



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

Which one do you think works better for social anxiety? I've used both and while Xanax helps a bit to relax you, SSRI's seem to make you more outgoing. What do you guys think?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

why not use both?


----------



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

I guess that is another option. lol Do you know if they compliment each other? My Dr. said Paxil, although used for depression, also works well on anxiety. Anyways, just curious really. I used Paxil and Buspar before, but Buspar didn't really seem to help alot because when I weane off that I still was ok, but when I weaned off Paxil I noticed a big difference. Are Buspar and Xanax similar dugs?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

tednugent2007 said:


> Are Buspar and Xanax similar drugs?


Not at all.


----------



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

What's the difference then?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

tednugent2007 said:


> What's the difference then?


Xanax is a benzo and it works and Buspar isnt a benzo and it doesnt work to put it plainly.


----------



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok, I also heard Xanax is only supposed to be used for short periods of time. 2-4 weeks.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

tednugent2007 said:


> Ok, I also heard Xanax is only supposed to be used for short periods of time. 2-4 weeks.


if you use Xanax on a prn basis(as needed) then you wont have any problems and you can take it indefinately.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

tednugent2007 said:


> Ok, I also heard Xanax is only supposed to be used for short periods of time. 2-4 weeks.


A guideline apparently created by those who live in some fantasy land where anxiety only lasts for 2-4 weeks and then ends and everyone lives happily ever after. I hate to break it to them, but I'm an adult and know fairy tales are full of lies and this would be one of them. In two weeks I turn 35 and have had anxiety for as long as I can remember.

Allow me to list the drugs that have failed me:

1. Paxil
2. Prozac
3. Lexapro
4. Zoloft
5. imipramine
6. Zyprexa
7. Abilify
8. Serzone
9. Neurontin
10. Lamictal
11. Effexor
12. Buspar

All of the above ranged from doing nothing at all to doing nothing to help, but having intolerable side effects.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

^^^
how long did it take you to get perscribed to drugs that actually worked??


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

to get back to the original question I would take both

if you are lucky enough to find an antidepressant that works for you, it will help more than xanax
but it can be a long search that involves trying many abtidepressants and meanwhile xanax taken sensibly, helps everyone

please dont use the term SSRI to mean all antidepressants, it actually means prozac type, there are several other types too


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

bignate said:


> ^^^
> how long did it take you to get perscribed to drugs that actually worked??


I'm still waiting for the DEA to be abolished along with their drug prohibition.

I take 10 mg of Xanax daily and I'm still disabled by anxiety. I'd rate Xanax on par with Valium & Ativan (at equivalent doses). I find that large benzo doses help a bit, but they don't do nearly enough. Truly powerful anti-anxiety drugs either have a high addictive potential and/or are too likely to cause fatal OD for the DEA to allow their use, so I get to suffer and drink beer, the only truly effective anti-anxiety drug not controlled by the DEA.

It seems that as a fully competent and fairly intelligent grown man I'm not deemed capable of deciding what to put into my body so my owners, the US government, takes care of me as their property by telling me what I can & can not do to myself in direct violation of my basic human rights.

The DEA can go F*** themselves. I might make that my new sig line.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> *Truly powerful anti-anxiety drugs* either have a high addictive potential and/or are too likely to cause fatal OD for the DEA to allow their use, so I get to suffer and drink beer, the only truly effective anti-anxiety drug not controlled by the DEA.


What are these?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

GordonGecko said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > *Truly powerful anti-anxiety drugs* either have a high addictive potential and/or are too likely to cause fatal OD for the DEA to allow their use, so I get to suffer and drink beer, the only truly effective anti-anxiety drug not controlled by the DEA.
> ...


supposedly opiates help people with anxiety. I take a lot of them and ive tried most every type of them and I feel zero anxiety relief, however they work great for depression till you get tolerant to them. Adderall works great for SA in my opinion. It makes you WAY more talkative and willing to face your fears.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> bignate said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^
> ...


damn, so nothing works, i really dont know what to say....but, actually, nevermind, im not tryna preach.....


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Noca said:


> GordonGecko said:
> 
> 
> > UltraShy said:
> ...


Oh right. I'd not heard of opiates helping with SA before. It's supposedly impossible to get prescribed benzo's here so I doubt anyone would ever be to get opiates for it in this country at least.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

GordonGecko said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > *Truly powerful anti-anxiety drugs* either have a high addictive potential and/or are too likely to cause fatal OD for the DEA to allow their use, so I get to suffer and drink beer, the only truly effective anti-anxiety drug not controlled by the DEA.
> ...


Some things I'd like to try include MDMA, methaqualone, Seconal, Nembutal (and other barbs), morphine and other opioids, marijuana.

3 items on my list above are legal C-II drugs, but I could never get them prescribed. MDMA was legal with no prescription at all till 1984 when it was banned, the same year prescription methaqualone magically turned illegal.

I'd prefer living out my life in a drug-induced alternative reality, rather than in my living hell. The worst any drug can do is kill me as if SA hasn't already effectively done that. I'm the living dead. I don't have a life, unless you define life as merely having a pulse.

I'm a fully competent adult with an IQ higher than most of the population and I don't care to have brain-dead twits in government telling me what I can & can not take to help ease my extreme mental suffering. Perhaps none of the above would work. Perhaps they'd end up killing me. But it's my body & should be my choice (a concept liberals only understand when it comes to abortion).


----------



## mcnabj (May 21, 2005)

maybe u could move to a country with much less drug laws??


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> Perhaps they'd end up killing me. But it's my body & should be my choice (a concept liberals only understand when it comes to abortion).


I don't find that to be true. Many liberal-minded people are against the prohibition of drugs.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

^ Yes, including me.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

This world would be a mess if most of the drugs that are prohibited were legal and obtainable by a corner store. I do agree with them being prescription instead however and used in situations that are called for.


----------



## Flinx (Jan 8, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> tednugent2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I also heard Xanax is only supposed to be used for short periods of time. 2-4 weeks.
> ...


Have you tried Adderall or Dexedrine for your anxiety symptoms?


----------



## U.P.Kev (Apr 6, 2008)

I have never met a Dr. worth his salt that would prescribe Xanax for more than 10 days.

Xanax is one of the most abused drugs because you develope a dependency after a short time.

If your anxiety is worse for you than an addiction then I won't judge.

I took xanax for 10 days to aid in calming me while my SSRI worked to pick up. It put me right down on the couch and to sleep. I needed that at the time, but can't imagine living a normal life on Xanax, but then again you aren't living one now if you are looking at it as an option.

Just be where of the dependency probability for more than short term use. You may make the problem worse in the long-term. Most Dr's and ER's are very aware of the drugs of choice for pill seekers.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> This world would be a mess if most of the drugs that are prohibited were legal and obtainable by a corner store. I do agree with them being prescription instead however and used in situations that are called for.


Unfortunately, if you require a prescription then it still allows the DEA to effectively ban it. Seconal & Nembutal are both legal, but I've never come across anybody with a prescription. Desoxyn is legal and there's one SAS member with a script. All I've mentioned a C-II drugs. Other C-IIs like opioids could potentially help with depression, but no doc would prescribe it for that if he wants to keep his license. How many chronic pain patients unable to obtain adequate relief have decided that suicide was better than a life of endless agony? Any doc who writes scripts for huge amounts of painkillers for huge amounts of patients can expect a visit from the DEA where he has to prove that they really needed the meds. Perhaps a doc might be inclined to under prescribe simply to avoid such a visit, to avoid losing his license and thus his ability to practice medicine and makes lots of money.

How many reading this either don't have the amount of benzos they want or had to beg for what they got? The DEA should not exist. It doesn't work, just as alcohol prohibition didn't.

The world currently is a mess and getting rid of the DEA couldn't mess it up any more.


----------



## Flinx (Jan 8, 2008)

Noca said:


> GordonGecko said:
> 
> 
> > UltraShy said:
> ...


I agree with you 100%.


----------



## Rob (Sep 25, 2005)

Its never which med "works better". We are all biological machines who will experience all these meds in totally different ways.
Some people try 2-3 ssri's, they don't do crap, and they label all ssri's as worthless. I was guilty of this untill I found Lexapro which was a THOUSAND times better than any med I ever tried before.
I just fixed that certain part of my brain, hard to explain.
Than there are benzos.
People who give up on ssris often start taken benzos on a daily basis. But soon they NEED to take them just to avoid anxiety. Its kind of the same with Lex, but wd's are completely different.
Lex will keep me level headed, and stop *most panic attacks. It actually makes me more secure with myself and confident and it doesn't feel "fake".
Xanax those severe situations where I know Lex isn't gonna cut it, like an oral presentation at school.
So its a process of trial and error, it can be extremely difficult finding which meds work for you the best, but I am VERY GLAD after 2 years off meds that I decided to give them another shot.
I feel bad for those who lose motivation that out of the thousands of meds out there they won't find 1 or 2 that works great for them, just takes time.


----------



## RJM603 (Dec 30, 2015)

I've tried a few medications and with no help. Tried Ativan, but at only at 1mg day, doctor wouldn't go higher. Paxil, wellbutrin did nothing. Remeron, limotrigine did nothing. Tried xanax, don't recall dosage, but it actually made me suicidal, so I obviously stopped that one. My uncle recommend Adderall, but not sure if that works.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WILSON111 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hello,
friends this is my newest website. i developing in now currently i am working from this site to maintaning this more
knowledging and informative for ohters. so please suggest me how i can more impreccive and knowlegdeble to this site.
my site name is DPC (diseaspintcenter_dot_tk)


please reply me 

THANKS

WILSON.


----------



## Outofmymindsodreality (Dec 8, 2016)

*Funny guy esp after 4 bars,*



UltraShy said:


> I'm still waiting for the DEA to be abolished along with their drug prohibition.
> 
> I take 10 mg of Xanax daily and I'm still disabled by anxiety. I'd rate Xanax on par with Valium & Ativan (at equivalent doses). I find that large benzo doses help a bit, but they don't do nearly enough. Truly powerful anti-anxiety drugs either have a high addictive potential and/or are too likely to cause fatal OD for the DEA to allow their use, so I get to suffer and drink beer, the only truly effective anti-anxiety drug not controlled by the DEA.
> 
> ...


 hi im from uk and if it wasnt for doctors i wouldnt be sat here talking to a stranger albeit an amusing one, ssris triciclics there was nothing wrong with me as a kid now im virtually homicidal suicidal the human brain or any organisms brain is the domain of god, scientists havent a clue what consciousness is let alone how its generated, the sheer arrogance of it, anyhow ive decided im going to to self medicate and be happy, or angry might be more appropriate untill i finally leave thi stinking human infested hell hole an rejoin the stars, what i shame what a magical place then we come alone and **** all over it, sorry ive more than the recomended number of xanax an i im off to vomit or make a roll up decidessoon sorry ranting you had valid points and were funny, bye from ****ty england.


----------

